# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  wada na jednym oku plus a na drugim minus, pomocy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Na jednym oku, prawym mam +0.25 a na lewym -1.0
Robiłam badanie dziś w vision express. Czy to jest możliwe? Prawda jest taka że jedno oko męczy mi się bardziej przy komputerze, nie widzę literek, a drugie męczy się gdy gdzieś chodze. Co prawda słyszałam, że za mała wada jest na prawym oku, żeby to było widoczne i nie wiem co zrobić. Czy można nosić jedną soczewkę tylko, a wtedy co z tym drugim okiem w którym nie widzę z bliska?

----------

